# Non-Ultra Pasteurized Cream



## ibaketoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Can someone tell me if it is available and who might you purchase it from?  I am in NH and am having no luck what so ever...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I get "Manufacturer's Cream" from Smart & Final here in California, check out your restaurant supply stores


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Really? You mean you can't find heavy cream in the dairy aisle at the grocery store. In New Hampshire?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Costco has it.


----------



## ibaketoo (Oct 25, 2009)

I can find plenty of "Ultra" pasteurized cream from my distributors as well as in the grocery store! What I asked for was just plain old pasteurized cream, something they don't carry or possibly even make anymore.  As pasteurized heavy cream has not been over heated it whips better and lasts longer in the whipped state. Did that clarify my question better?!!!


----------



## ibaketoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Chefflayne,

Thank you, we are not a member of Costco (nor am I) nor would I want to drive the 20 + miles each way to get something in the volume that we use it!


----------

